# NEWBIE



## n1cster (Jun 13, 2008)

I picked up my tt mk1 3.2 dsg 53

I think im in love!

Glad to now be an owner.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, hopefully it will be a lasting affair :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

